# Snorkels and washing your ride



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

If any of yall have snorkels and wonder how to wash your ride without getting water in the snorks. This is what I did at first just got some clean rags and stuff them in there. It wasn't working all that great so went to Home Depot and bought 2in. PVC plugs for my 2in. Holes and they have work the best for me. So just sharing some info with yall!











Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool, Good thinking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For those with older carbed brutes, you need to do this while towing as well, to the intake.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

my brother found some caps that fit over opposed to inside, i need to pick some up. I have inserts in mine already.


----------

